# eBay Kleinanzeigen - Sven Meier Remscheid



## Hansgerd (15 Januar 2013)

*eBay Kleinanzeigen - Sven Meier Remscheid*

Der o.g. Verkäufer ist auf eBay Kleinanzeigen aktiv.
Derzeit verkauft er dort eine FritzBox 7270 und ein Samsung Wave S8500.
Die bei Ihm gekaufte Ware kommt nie an und das blöder Weise im vorraus bezahlte Geld ist natürlich weg.

Hier der link zum Angebot:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...mpaign=email-ContactPoster&utm_content=ViewAd
Nicht dort kaufen!!!


----------



## Hippo (15 Januar 2013)

Wenn man Deinen Link anklickt kommt dieses Bild als erstes ...
Und wenn man das befolgt kann eigentlich nichts passieren!


----------



## Hansgerd (15 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn man Deinen Link anklickt kommt dieses Bild als erstes ...
> Und wenn man das befolgt kann eigentlich nichts passieren!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 10065



Das Bild kommt blöder Weise nicht wenn man die iPhone App nutzt :-(


----------



## Hippo (15 Januar 2013)

Beim Samsung mit Android schon ...


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Beim Samsung mit Android schon ...


Noch ein Grund mehr, Apple zu meiden


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2013)

Hansgerd schrieb:


> Bild kommt blöder Weise nicht


...dann sollte man selbst nicht blöd sein und gelegentlich auch mal das Hirn einschalten! Merke: ein Smartphone ist zwar nützlich, ersetzt aber nicht die persönliche Geisteskraft.


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2013)

Redu sei nicht so hart mit ihm, der Hansgerd jammert ja nicht wie viele andere, er warnt nur


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> ....der Hansgerd jammert ja nicht wie viele andere, er warnt nur


Hatte nur noch einen auf sein Zitat drauf gegeben.


----------



## silber_suzuki (23 Januar 2013)

Hallo,hat du denn wenigsten eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht?


----------



## Medica (27 Januar 2013)

Ich würde das auch zu Anzeige bringen. Ist ja eine Frechheit!


----------



## elefantino (27 Januar 2013)

Ich habe auch eine Fritzbox "gekauft" leider bis heute auch nicht angekommen - das war vor ca. 2Wochen.


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2013)

elefantino schrieb:


> das war vor ca. 2Wochen.


...da ziest du erst noch den Überweisungsweg ab und schon biste bei 10 Tagen. Dann gehen manche Leute nicht sofort an ihr Konto um den Eingang zu prüfen und schon sind 2 WO noch nicht wirklich bedenklich. Ihr müsst euch das so vorstellen, es gibt Leute, denen ist der Verkauf nicht wirklich wichtig. Manchmal fahren die Leute auch in der Zwischenzeit in den Urlaub, kommen ins Krankenhaus oder (ist mir schon untergekommen) versterben plötzlich.


----------



## BenTigger (28 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> oder (ist mir schon untergekommen) versterben plötzlich.


 
*Wieee Redu,* Schock, 

 du bist schon mal plötzlich verstorben??

Mein herzlichstes Beileid...



 "duckflitzundwech...


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...schon untergekommen...


 erlebt, am Geschehen teil genommen, widerfahren


----------



## elefantino (28 Januar 2013)

> ..Manchmal fahren die Leute auch in der Zwischenzeit in den Urlaub, kommen ins Krankenhaus oder (ist mir schon untergekommen) versterben plötzlich.


Verstorben - klar, dass erklärt auch, warum ich keine Antwort auf Mails erhalte ...


----------

